# Guide



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Could anybody reccomend a guide for Steelhead on or around the Muskegon. Thinking about trying to bring my 17 y/o son up on spring break next week. We are totaly green ,and hackers at best with fly rods. I know this is prime time and limited openings available, but we sure would enjoy it if possible. We spent a few days around Grayling 2 years ago and stopped to check out the Muskegon and have wanted to come back since then.
Thanks


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Greg Knapp @ Getting Bit Guide Service! I took a trip with him two weeks ago for a little education trip and had an outstanding time and he was more then willing to lend me information and he puts you on fish. If I were to rate my expierence with him I would give it a 10/10. I'm sure others will agree with me on here as well. He is well known and can fish...Well!


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Steve Hutchinson

http://www.hutchinsguideservice.com/home


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.masoncountypress.com/2013/01/28/district-court-news/


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

limpinglogan said:


> Steve Hutchinson
> 
> http://www.hutchinsguideservice.com/home


I would second that nomination.....


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the second nomination, I'll call Hutchins too tonight. As for Big Brown..I'm assuming that in there is a name not to call, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Hutchins or Knapp, can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> http://www.masoncountypress.com/2013...ct-court-news/


Nasty...


----------



## Steelsnatcher (Mar 20, 2013)

Betts guide. If you look up Muskegon River fishing report on google, his is usually the first one on the list


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Steelsnatcher said:


> Betts guide. If you look up Muskegon River fishing report on google, his is usually the first one on the list
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Yep, or you can get his contact info here:








*Name preceeds* 
http://www.masoncountypress.com/2013...ct-court-news/


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I think hutch just quit smoking so bring some nicotine patches and you are good to go. I have never hired him but I have fished near him a lot in manistee. That guy is good. He is a blue collar guide. You will learn a lot and have a good time.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Steelsnatcher said:


> Betts guide. If you look up Muskegon River fishing report on google, his is usually the first one on the list
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes! Go with Betts, free reels for every trip booked!


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll vouch for Hutch too.. He can flatten out the learning curve in a couple hours and your about guaranteed to be entertained the whole time. A couple years ago he had my cousin who thought a 16" bass fought hard hooking and landing a 20 lb salmon in about 15 minutes.


----------



## steelheader677 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you want to catch fish go with Betts he puts the other 2 to shame on the Muskegon.


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hutch is a good honest guy. I contacted him at the end of last years spring run and instead of taking my money he advised that I held off until fall or the following spring. Honesty goes along way in this sport!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

steelheader677 said:


> If you want to catch fish go with Betts he puts the other 2 to shame on the Muskegon.


not slighting chad bc he is good, but i doubt he puts knapp to shame,lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I dont care if the guy can catch every fish in the river. Hes a thief.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

steelheader677 said:


> If you want to catch fish go with Betts he puts the other 2 to shame on the Muskegon.


Have you fished with the others? put to shame? I would put my money on GK putting more fish in the boat that CB on most days.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Betts is a good guide, but he is often booked.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I haven't personally fished with any of these guides but I have met Dennis Bouwens and he is just a genuine nice guy and puts fish in the net. Here is one of several he caught this last weekend.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> That said, if I had to book I'd pick Feenstra, Knapp, Bouwens, Hutch, etc...


All excellent choices.


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks everyone, I just booked it for this friday with fin patrol. Me and the boy are pumped !!! I'll give a report back..whooeee


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

E-mail ettiquete? Hmm...not sure how that comes into play. I typically try to respond to any e-mails in a timely fashion provided I actually GET them and I can't recall any business related e-mails where I was rude or "unprofessional" as it were. 

Now, I've had various issues with my site and the e-mail addy that goes with the site for the last couple months. My site was actually down for about three weeks and some legit e-mails have either went right into my spam box or I haven't gotten them. I've also sent e-mails that haven't gone through either. 

Hopefully those problems have been resolved, but if there's e-mails out there that I haven't responded to, then chances are I never got them.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

Ask for Jimmy B at at Betts Guide Service. Young guy but knows how to put you on fish. First trip with him last April I went 12 for 20 and my wife 2 for 8 and not one fish raped of of gravel. This fall which wasn't as good of a run as the past fall my buddy and I landed 13 and several awesome trout. He's a mellow guy and you can float fish with spinning reels if you would rather.


----------



## outdoorsman82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Call the guys at wmiguideservice.com they both live on the river great guys know were to fish and how to teach plus you get a great lunch I've fished with Nate for years He has been on the river since he was a little kid knows it as good as anyone. just my 2 cents


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]
Don't know if the picture will show, but to report back, we did get hooked up with Kris at fin patroll and had a great day.We did get 3 in the boat and lost about 5 more. Awesome time seeing my son get to do this ! Kris was great, he knows his stuff and was very patient with us . No complaints, would recomend him to anyone. Thanks to everyone for your input. We will be back for sure.


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

No dogs in the hunt with me but when you hop to another thread when your so called review gets locked and refresh your rant the credibility defense posted on the NW River thread is toast. I'm sure you'll hear from the mods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> You made your point. No need to dig through the archives to vent.
> 
> I suggest you drop it or your membership will be terminated.



The Nazis are coming out in full force lately.....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No Nazi here, bud

The original thread was put to bed after many replies. Then the conspiracy theories (fly vs bait) came into play...:help:

Enough already!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Chromedoggy said:


> Being "often booked" has very little to do with fishing.


I heard his trips were a reel steal.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

CLOSED


----------

